# MotoGP Thread



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 15, 2013)

first.
ok so I didnt see one. I like all the sports they dont watch in the us so how about a motogp thread.

Looks like the doctor is back!! after a terrible stint on ducati hes got a bike he ride again. Seeing him whip through the hondas was nice. 

Im still wrapping my head around the team changes. Also with stoner gone I dont have a go-to favorite. i mean his name is stoner, who else could I root for??

spies is still terrible, i think Edwards would do much better with a different team. hes fast but his bike isnt.
Same with crutchlow. He was so fast in the corners but the hondas just ate him up in the straights. 

great race last weekend. 17 to go!!


----------



## STACKB (Apr 24, 2013)

Dont really follow GP but i should.. Ducati 1198s here.. Thinking about the panigale next


----------



## ta2drvn (Jun 2, 2013)

MotoGP all the way! The Doc is back on a competitive bike. Marquez is tearing it up! Midgit Pedrosa is gonna be pushed off of the factory team next season. Spies has finally found guy's that can school him and with injuries, well, I kinda expect him to run a Ducati World Superbike in the near future. 

Moto racing is bad ass, my wife and I did a little amateur WERA racing for a couple years and did a ton of track days, talk about an adrenaline rush! OMG

I'm subscribed


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Jun 3, 2013)

great race this weekend. The doc goes down. He just cant seem to get his mojo back.
Marquez gets ambitious and Crutchlow takes another podium because of it.
Spies should stick to commentating because the guy cant ride.
Wish Ducati could get their shit together because they arent even competitive right now. 

I hear suzuki is coming back to motogp next year. 

Not so sure honda would dump pedrosa. The guy can ride.. If hondas didnt eat back tires hed be hanging with lorentho (sp?)
Besides whos going to step into his spot? They need a veteran around the paddock.


----------



## dux (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't watch a ton of bike racing,but I saw a YouTube video that to me,looks absolutely incredible I'm sorry for being computer dumb and not posting a link but it called "that's a mans corner" (the one that's 5:58 min long) cool tunes too!! If you bike guys haven't seen it,it's worth checking out!


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Jun 6, 2013)

that looks like the TT on the isle of mann. those guys are fucking nuts!!! so bad ass. They used to have a show on HDNet about it. its also cool to see the sidecar motocycles and watching the monkey jump back and forth on the corners.
motogp guys dont do that kind of stuff. they get paid to much to die in a fireball.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXR8Df_Bml0
is the link. i dont know how to embed on this forum.


----------



## ta2drvn (Jun 6, 2013)

I haven't watched the last race so I was kinda trying to wait to see it. But I do know the results. That Isle of Man TT is such a bad ass race you have to have BIG O BALLS to do that race! 100+ mph within inches of concrete barriers, house, fans, ect. I think you have to also have a bit of a death wish (but I havebto admit that if I were offered a shot at racing that race I'd jump all over it!). There is another race like that in Asia, want to say Macau if I remember correctly.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like Hayden is holding his own from the points standings...... Anyone have links to the race on youtube? Was a pleasant surprise for me to catch the Supercross on youtube this year from a dude named slicknick, hoping the GP's will be there too.


----------

